# Is this not the cat's MEOW???



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I have come across this little tool for fixing your stitch errors. Have a look at this "how to" tutorial. I have purchased my Fix-a-Stitch from Handsome Fibers. I think you'll like this. http://www.fixastitch.com/


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

there are many tools that do the same thing. There is one made for knitting machines, with the hook on both ends, and then there are ones with the hook only on one end. The ones we sell only have the hook on one end so the only difference is that you have to remove the hook and reinsert it to do garter stitch fixes.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

In effect it is a double ended crochet hook....certainly makes picking up purl stitches easier. Any guide on price?Lindseymary


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Why would you want this when a crochet hook does the job perfectly well, and you already have all the sizes necessary for different thicknesses of yarns?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I love Chickkie's latch tool! I wouldn't be without it. They are very well made by her husband and so easy to use. I prefer the latch because it holds onto the dropped stitches much better and it's easier to manipulate. The one size works for tiny stitches all the up to bulky knits. (Her prices are also much more reasonable than the fix a stitch.)


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Can you actually get a double crochet hook? I guess I will check it out next time I am in town.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Here are some similar tools. I have the one from Joann's.

http://www.joann.com/susan-bates-silvalume-handi-tool/9823741.html

http://www.knittingtoday.com/product/20011.html


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry - double post.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dauntiekay said:


> Can you actually get a double crochet hook? I guess I will check it out next time I am in town.


Not easily, and not everywhere, but they can be had. In my opinion, it's just less bother to fix stitches with a pair of crochet hooks a tad smaller than the needles used to make the item than to bother with a specialized hook thingie. I _have_ double-ended crochet hooks of every size, but have yet to go get one of them if I need to pick up a lost stitch or drop down several rows to reverse a backwards stitch.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not easily, and not everywhere, but they can be had. In my opinion, it's just less bother to fix stitches with a pair of crochet hooks a tad smaller than the needles used to make the item than to bother with a specialized hook thingie. I _have_ double-ended crochet hooks of every size, but have yet to go get one of them if I need to pick up a lost stitch or drop down several rows to reverse a backwards stitch.


Great idea with using a pair of crochet hooks and my guess is why not use a piece of masking tape to tape them together so that the hooks are at opposite ends. Seems like it should work for a little repair job. You would have to work carefully so as to not snag the yarn while working.


----------



## lovescats (Feb 25, 2012)

Good information thanks


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

I hate when people try to make a simple job sound complicated just so they can sell more "stuff"!

The masking tape on the hooks would just get in the way - and might make the work sticky.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

Why not just turn the piece over and you will have a "knit" side again to repair as usual.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

dauntiekay said:


> Great idea with using a pair of crochet hooks and my guess is why not use a piece of masking tape to tape them together so that the hooks are at opposite ends. Seems like it should work for a little repair job. You would have to work carefully so as to not snag the yarn while working.


Don't think masking taping them together would work as the whole point is that you need to be able to slide the shaft through the stitch to pull one through from one side and the next from the other for garter stitch or other-than-stocking-stitch knitting.

But I'm with JJ as for the few occasions it's needed it's no great hassle to use two hooks or even just change one from side to side. And it's rarely more than a row or two anyway if it's a dropped stitch. I mostly don't even bother to get out a hook - I just hitch the stitch up onto the needle tip, put the appropriate bar of thread over and knit it off in the right direction. Repeat.

For a pattern I can see that *possibly* you may notice a single stitch knitted the wrong way rows down, but for garter stitch??? Nah. When you're knitting all the stitches every row you're not going to suddenly throw in a random purl one. And if you did, you'd find it on the very next row anyway.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

That's what I've been saying all along! It's an easy job, you don't need special tools.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

wonderful thing to have. Thank you


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

kerobinson said:


> Why would you want this when a crochet hook does the job perfectly well, and you already have all the sizes necessary for different thicknesses of yarns?


That is how I feel, too! When I saw them at Stitches West a few years ago for like $14, I especially thought that.


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

That is just wonderful. I just wonder if the errors were made by dropped stitches and what to do once you work your way back up to the needle. Where did you order yours. I just love it and going to point it out to my Sister. :thumbup:


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

That is just wonderful. I just wonder if the errors were made by dropped stitches and what to do once you work your way back up to the needle. Where did you order yours. I just love it and going to point it out to my Sister. :thumbup:


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a set and truly like them VERY much. Bought mine on the web and when the package arrived I was surprised they are made near my home!!
http://www.fixastitch.com

Take a look at their web site that has a video on how to use. 


kerobinson said:


> I hate when people try to make a simple job sound complicated just so they can sell more "stuff"!
> 
> The masking tape on the hooks would just get in the way - and might make the work sticky.


----------



## Tavenner (Aug 24, 2013)

The fix a stitch is $14.95 for one pk of 3 sizes. Lace weight one pk of 2 ndls is also an additional $14.95, both are pricey.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Tavenner said:


> The fix a stitch is $14.95 for one pk of 3 sizes. Lace weight one pk of 2 ndls is also an additional $14.95, both are pricey.


and totally unnecessary!!!!


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm with Pishi. Just turn it around.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Putting aside the debate about needing special tools to accomplish the task I would like to say that I am most grateful for the video link that was given. Repairing knitting when stitches have been lost / dropped, etc. has always boggled my mind. I have a mind for crochet. I am a brainless idiot when eternally attempting to knit nicely. That little video clip made it clear to me for the first time how exactly to fix my knit and purl stitches. Great visuals. As a result, I might actually be able to manage some eye/hand/brain coordination the next time my stitches run away from me.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tavenner said:


> The fix a stitch is $14.95 for one pk of 3 sizes. Lace weight one pk of 2 ndls is also an additional $14.95, both are pricey.


If they were like a couple of dollars I might think about it. But at nearly $15, no way. A crochet hook works just fine. If you have to repair a section of knit stitches and then a section of purl, just turn the work over and proceed as before. This tool sounds like a good idea, but the price negates that.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

laceandbits said:


> Don't think masking taping them together would work as the whole point is that you need to be able to slide the shaft through the stitch to pull one through from one side and the next from the other for garter stitch or other-than-stocking-stitch knitting.
> 
> But I'm with JJ as for the few occasions it's needed it's no great hassle to use two hooks or even just change one from side to side. And it's rarely more than a row or two anyway if it's a dropped stitch. I mostly don't even bother to get out a hook - I just hitch the stitch up onto the needle tip, put the appropriate bar of thread over and knit it off in the right direction. Repeat.
> 
> For a pattern I can see that *possibly* you may notice a single stitch knitted the wrong way rows down, but for garter stitch??? Nah. When you're knitting all the stitches every row you're not going to suddenly throw in a random purl one. And if you did, you'd find it on the very next row anyway.


Good to know--I'm sure if I had carried it out I would have discovered the difficulty. Sometimes I get ideas that are good and other times not so good. lol


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I just use a crochet hook, same difference.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

laceandbits said:


> ... When you're knitting all the stitches every row you're not going to suddenly throw in a random purl one. And if you did, you'd find it on the very next row anyway.


I've found myself working garter stitch mitred squares and doing it almost on autopilot. And discovered I'd thrown in not a single purl stitch but almost full rows of purl! Autopilot isn't always flawless!


----------



## ralphie (Dec 3, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it is a very neat idea and have ordered one. Of course, I went to Amazon where the price is much lower. But it looks to me like a tool that will alleviate a lot of frustration. And I have a lot of tools in my bag of tricks that are probably unnecessary, but they make knitting more fun for me.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

kerobinson said:


> and totally unnecessary!!!!


I have lots of things that are 'unnecessary', like my umpteen needles and gazillion skeins of yarn. Some things are just more fun to use.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

colleenmay said:


> I think it is a very neat idea and have ordered one. Of course, I went to Amazon where the price is much lower. But it looks to me like a tool that will alleviate a lot of frustration. And I have a lot of tools in my bag of tricks that are probably unnecessary, but they make knitting more fun for me.


Just for kicks, I looked for it on Amazon's Canadian site: 
http://www.amazon.ca/Fix-A-Stitch-3-Pack-S-M-L-Tools/dp/B007LAVFGK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1411525032&sr=8-1&keywords=fix-a-stitch
http://www.amazon.ca/Fix-A-Stitch-LW-Lace-2-Pack-/dp/B00IRMJANQ/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1411525032&sr=8-9&keywords=fix-a-stitch
http://www.amazon.ca/FIX-Fix---Stitch-Tool-Set/dp/B00M8OMF7C/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1411525032&sr=8-7&keywords=fix-a-stitch
http://www.amazon.ca/Fix---Stitch-2-Pack-knitting-repairs/dp/B00M8OPNS0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1411525032&sr=8-3&keywords=fix-a-stitch

Far cry from the prices on Amazon.*com*:
http://www.amazon.com/FIX-12-S3Set-Fix-A-Stitch-Tool-Set/dp/B007LAVFGK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1411525534&sr=8-1&keywords=fix-a-stitch
http://www.amazon.com/FIX-LW-Fix-A-Stitch-Lace-Tool/dp/B00IRMJANQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1411525534&sr=8-2&keywords=fix-a-stitch
http://www.amazon.com/Fix-A-Stitch-Straight-3-Pack/dp/B00IFDZTC8/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1411525534&sr=8-6&keywords=fix-a-stitch

I'll still pass on it. I just remembered that I can make my own with my sets of Denise hooks! http://www.knitdenise.com/collections/original-denise-kits/products/crochet-hook-kit-brights . Of course, now that I've seen their new, brightly coloured hooks, I just might 'need' to order another set or two ... Mine are the original pale matte-grey.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

diamondbelle said:


> Here are some similar tools. I have the one from Joann's.
> 
> http://www.joann.com/susan-bates-silvalume-handi-tool/9823741.html
> 
> http://www.knittingtoday.com/product/20011.html


I have some of the Silvalume handi-tools also and I just love them. I bought several of them so I can have one in each of my tool boxes. They are perfect for dropped stitches.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've found myself working garter stitch mitred squares and doing it almost on autopilot. And discovered I'd thrown in not a single purl stitch but almost full rows of purl! Autopilot isn't always flawless!


Yes me too, but you know about it on the next row so you either tink it back or change it stitch by stitch as you come to it. You wouldn't not notice it until rows later. The picture with this gadget shows the stitches dropped to many rows down.

And in the very unlikely event that you were to do one row in purl and not notice it until several rows later, dropping each stitch in turn and then hooking it back up with this would almost certainly take longer than frogging and re knitting, and the stitches would not be as even.

What I said was that you would be highly unlikely to put in one purl stitch (and then not notice that you had for several rows) which you could correct in this way, so although it might have its uses for a fancy pattern, I didn't feel that garter stitch was the best example to be emphasising.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

It is really slick for alternating picking up knits and purls. I occasionally use a crochet hook but this is my first "go to" tool for correcting mistakes.



colleenmay said:


> I think it is a very neat idea and have ordered one. Of course, I went to Amazon where the price is much lower. But it looks to me like a tool that will alleviate a lot of frustration. And I have a lot of tools in my bag of tricks that are probably unnecessary, but they make knitting more fun for me.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Ido that with just a regular crochet hook.


----------



## garlicginger (Aug 25, 2012)

Just something else to lose! I shall continue using a crochet hook - just not into progress, I guess. Sorry.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

I have used crochet hooks and for plain knit or purl stitch I use the regular knitting needles, have done this for years.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll stick with my crochet hooks for my mistakes. They are not that expensive to replace if I lose one.


----------

